
JavaScript Coding Exercises Workbook - Kauress
https://gum.co/JieDN
======
Kauress
I've been working on a JavaScript technical interview workbook for junior
devs. I've been working as coding bootcamp instructor and also running my own
training company and came to the conclusion:

The best way for junior developers to circumvent the issue of not having
enough experience/projects and still get employed is to do plenty of coding
exercises (including on old and newer ES features) without having done whole
projects on them.

This demonstrates a practical understanding of core and advanced JavaScript
concepts.

Often people have to balance multiple things while they learn to code
including part-time jobs. Therefore, they're on a time crunch and may or may
not be able to commit to doing projects. I've faced this with students before.
They have committed to learning to code but life just gets in the way.

There are also people who leave everything including employment in order to
learn how to code. The more time they spend out of web-dev employment status
means the more they dip into their savings and deplete their bank balances.

So this technical guide is focused on circumventing these issues in a
practical and straightforward way.

Each section of each chapter has about 70 - 90 coding exercises + underlying
theory. The basic premise is that you read a section, practice the coding
exercises and then move on to the next section.

Therefore solidifying your base at each step. Moving you from basic to
advanced concepts.

------
bryanrasmussen
I think this should probably be a show hn post.

